# 89' mercury prop options



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd try a 9x9 aluminum


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

What would the difference in that and what I had? I know nothing about props so I'm just curious.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

the basics of propellers...

http://www.formulapropeller.com/propellers.html


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

So a 9x9 alumninum prop will get me a faster holeshot and will raise the rmps up. What kind of top speed should I be getting? I was getting like 13-16 with on person with the 12 pitch. Do they have cupped alumninum props or is that only in SS? Oh I wish I had the income for a 25hp tiller


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Somewhere around 20 mph with a light load
There are both cupped aluminum and stainless out there.
I'm using a Turning Point Rascal aluminum right now on my 9.9.


----------

